
Some comment on the Twitter buyout rumours - hacknat
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2016/10/some-comment-on-twitter-buyout-rumours.html
======
ng12
> chaotic world full of trolls

I wish the modern usage of the term troll had never caught on. It's constantly
used as a catch-all dismissal of online groups the author doesn't understand.

------
hacknat
I think John has it on the nose here. Any Twitter employees care to let us in
on where this capital has gone to? Are you updating your resume?

